# Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/microsoft-releases-raw-codec-pack-for-windows-7-vista/" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/microsoft-releases-raw-codec-pack-for-windows-7-vista/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Native Support added to Windows

</strong>The following Canon cameras are covered.</p>
<blockquote><p>EOS 1000D (EOS Kiss F in Japan and the EOS Rebel XS in North America), EOS 10D, EOS 1D Mk2, EOS 1D Mk3, EOS 1D Mk4, EOS 1D Mk2 N, EOS 1Ds Mk2, EOS 1Ds Mk3, EOS 20D, EOS 300D (the Kiss Digital in Japan and the Digital Rebel in North America) , EOS 30D, EOS 350D (the Canon EOS Kiss Digital N in Japan and EOS Digital Rebel XT in North America), EOS 400D (the Kiss Digital X in Japan and the Digital Rebel XTi in North America), EOS 40D, EOS 450D (EOS Kiss X2 in Japan and the EOS Rebel XSi in North America), EOS 500D (EOS Kiss X3 in Japan and the EOS Rebel T1i in North America), EOS 550D (EOS Kiss X4 in Japan, and as the EOS Rebel T2i in North America), EOS 50D, EOS 5D, EOS 5D Mk2, EOS 7D, EOS D30, EOS D60, G2, G3, G5, G6, G9, G10, G11, Pro1, S90</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=26829">Download Here</a>Ã‚Â </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

There are two versions. Please can anyone explain the difference? I have Vista with an Intel dual core processor - any help telling me which to download would be gratefully received.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



AdamJ said:


> There are two versions. Please can anyone explain the difference? I have Vista with an Intel dual core processor - any help telling me which to download would be gratefully received.



Got 64 bit Vista or 7? Use the amd64 download.
Got 32 bit Vista or 7? Use the x86 download.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

Thank you.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

What? No support for the 60D? Or T3i? Sheesh. Microsoft, only a year behind the times.


----------



## WhoaGreen (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

About time! This combined with the built-in preview pane (the big one that is toggle-able) in the regular window browser in windows make it really awesome.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Hesbehindyou said:


> AdamJ said:
> 
> 
> > There are two versions. Please can anyone explain the difference? I have Vista with an Intel dual core processor - any help telling me which to download would be gratefully received.
> ...



Thank you. I wish Microsoft could use english as well and just tell us which drivers are for which of their many OS systems. Would it really cost them that much for a simple explanation like you just provided. AMD sounds more like the chip maker rather than something else. Microsoft get with it. People like simple.


----------



## DockNorth (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

Seems like a simple thing to do but maybe not. I also have to say "Thank You!"


----------



## Stuart (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Jon Gilchrist said:


> What? No support for the 60D? Or T3i? Sheesh. Microsoft, only a year behind the times.


I'm hoping that its the same as the 7D & 550D - need to try this tonight!


----------



## match14 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

What is the difference between this and Canon's own RAW codec?


----------



## Gothmoth (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

tried both versions on my win7 64 bit.... installation is aborted with an error message (no access to a certain registry entry.. and yes i have full admin rights on my PC).

i donÂ´t really need it but im curious if others have the same issue.


----------



## neverhood311 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

Ok, this is great, but what do I do with it? I still can't open my .CR2 files in Photoshop CS2 because Adobe ACR 3.6 doesn't support my 7D and Photoshop CS2 doesn't support the latest version of ACR.

It seems like the only thing this new download is good for is being able to preview RAW files without opening a heavyweight program like Photoshop or Digital Photo Professional.

I'm curious as to what people will do with this.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Gothmoth said:


> tried both versions on my win7 64 bit.... installation is aborted with an error message (no access to a certain registry entry.. and yes i have full admin rights on my PC).
> 
> i donÂ´t really need it but im curious if others have the same issue.



I have the same error. I tried the X86 version first, then the AMD64. I am wondering if my registery got messed up doing that. The key they refer to does not exist in my registry. I'll try it on a different pc later.


----------



## Gothmoth (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



neverhood311 said:


> It seems like the only thing this new download is good for is being able to preview RAW files without opening a heavyweight program like Photoshop or Digital Photo Professional.
> 
> I'm curious as to what people will do with this.



well if you read the provided info you will see that VIEWING IS the ONLY thing this codecs are good for.

what else do you expect?

M$ will not give you a free raw converter....
M$ will not add support in Adobe programs.



> I have the same error. I tried the X86 version first, then the AMD64. I am wondering if my registery got messed up doing that.



i donÂ´t think so.... i tried the 64 bit version first on my win7 64 bit system.


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

Worked perfect for me! Vista 32-bit.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Gothmoth said:


> neverhood311 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like the only thing this new download is good for is being able to preview RAW files without opening a heavyweight program like Photoshop or Digital Photo Professional.
> ...



I've Win 7 64 bit on all 6 of my Dell machines as well, Let me know if you solve it. I haven't been able to install service pack 1 either, so I may have to start new. I was waiting for the new generation of SSD drives to arrive this fall, I'd like the 500 - 750 Mbps ones rather than the current slower models. And I want Intel, or Kingston, not one of the junk brands that are dropping like flies.

I have a SSD now, but really did not want to srase it and start over, I prefer to start with a new drive, keeping the old one in reserve and then moving it to a different machine when I'm sure the new drive is reliable.

I guess I'll create a image and then redo it this weekend.


----------



## ions (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

So all this does is allow you to look at raw files in explorer? I've been looking at raw files in my file manager in Linux since I got the camera and simply added raw support.


----------



## mattbru (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Jon Gilchrist said:


> What? No support for the 60D? Or T3i? Sheesh. Microsoft, only a year behind the times.



Worked fine with my 60D


----------



## neverhood311 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Gothmoth said:


> well if you read the provided info you will see that VIEWING IS the ONLY thing this codecs are good for.
> 
> what else do you expect?
> 
> ...



Sorry, just wishful thinking. I don't really feel liking buying Photoshop CS5 or Adobe Lightroom 3 at the moment. I'll have to deal with Digital Photo Professional for now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



neverhood311 said:


> [Sorry, just wishful thinking. I don't really feel liking buying Photoshop CS5 or Adobe Lightroom 3 at the moment. I'll have to deal with Digital Photo Professional for now.



While in DPP, highlight them all click send to Photoshop[, and they will be converted to tiff images and can be edited in photoshop. Raw images are actually tiff images plus propriatary add-ons and other info from the camera, so you are not losing anything this way.

You can also get the free adobe converter and batch convert to dng, as dng images they can be edited in photoshop cs2 as well.


----------



## Velo Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

For what it's worth, here's my experience. I have an Intel 64-bit processor, and Windows 7 64 bit. My files are .CR2 files from a 40D, and they display fine in Photoshop.

Installed the _x86 file. The preview pane doesn't show a raw image. No error messages.
Uninstalled.
Installed the _amd64 file. The preview pane doesn't show raw image. No error messages.

The Microsoft site mentions Windows Live, but I don't use that (at least not in any way I'm aware of). Either this software doesn't work or it has some obscure use that doesn't apply to anything I do. I'm uninstalling it.


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Raw images are actually tiff images plus propriatary add-ons and other info from the camera, so you are not losing anything this way.



As far as I know although TIFF are loss-less when saved compared to JPG, they are 'cooked', burned in settings in them, and you lose the flexibility of the true RAW file, such as DR. Check the diagrams here : http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/digital/raw.html

would like some clarification about this.


----------



## DockNorth (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Velo Steve said:


> For what it's worth, here's my experience. I have an Intel 64-bit processor, and Windows 7 64 bit. My files are .CR2 files from a 40D, and they display fine in Photoshop.
> 
> Installed the _x86 file. The preview pane doesn't show a raw image. No error messages.
> Uninstalled.
> ...



I have AMD 64 bit processor and Windows 7 Proffessional 64 bit and I can see CR2 images in preview pane after first install of amd64 file. Either MS really only meant it for AMD 64 bit processors or installing the x86 file first causes an error when installing the correct amd64 file subsequently.


----------



## Canihaspicture (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

By AMD 64 they probably meant the x86-64 AMD architecture (aka AMD64) which is used by all the new Intel chips. Not for the IA64 architecture for servers.

But Intel did make some minor changes and called it Intel 64 so who knows... I'd like to hear from someone else with an Intel x64 chip. 

I'm too poor to upgrade myself and the new chips with native USB 3 and thunderbolt don't come out until next year so I will wait.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



WarStreet said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Raw images are actually tiff images plus propriatary add-ons and other info from the camera, so you are not losing anything this way.
> ...



Tagged-Image File Format (TIFF, TIF) is used to exchange files between applications and computer platforms. TIFF is a flexible bitmap image format supported by virtually all paint, image-editing, and page-layout applications. Also, virtually all desktop scanners can produce TIFF images. TIFF documents have a maximum file size of 4 GB. Photoshop CS and later supports large documents saved in TIFF format. However, most other applications and older versions of Photoshop do not support documents with file sizes greater than 2 GB.

TIFF format supports CMYK, RGB, Lab, Indexed Color, and Grayscale images with alpha channels and Bitmap mode images without alpha channels. Photoshop can save layers in a TIFF file; however, if you open the file in another application, only the flattened image is visible. Photoshop can also save notes, transparency, and multiresolution pyramid data in TIFF format.

In Photoshop, TIFF image files have a bit depth of 8, 16, or 32 bits per channel. You can save high dynamic range images as 32‑bits-per-channel TIFF files.



Image Translation from CR2 to TIFF:
CR2 format: Canon digital camera RAW image format abbreviated as CR2 is an image file format written by the popular Canon digital cameras. Raw format is he data that is directly written to the memory from the CCD or CMOS chip without any alteration, processing and compression. CR2 files contain lot of information and these files are stored as per the TIFF Standards with some modification to the file and are also inclusive of the EXIF details. 

TIFF: Tagged image file format abbreviated as TIFF is a tag based file format which is projected to promote the interchange the digital imaging data. TIFF is a globally standardized graphics format that is used virtually by all graphic programs running in the world. TIFF is the only format that has a pro with an equivalent con to itself: there is no compression technique used, no loss of data associated, thus the file size increases to enormous proportions. 

All Digital cameras normally save images in either JPEG or RAW format. Most individuals save the files in JPEG format; however it is better to save in CR2 rather in the JPEG format. JPEG deteriorates the quality of the images while CR2 camera raw format keeps the quality intact without losing on the image details. A CR2 format is a camera raw format that can also contain information on text along with the image details and other relevant conditions in the camera that gets captured when a picture is taken. All the images in a CR2 format are based on the basic TIFF Standard. Accordingly, the final output delivered to client is in the TIF format with the Extensible Metadata Platform (XMP) format. On client's request, we also provide output in JPEG format commuted from the camera raw file format (CR2). On the other hand, TIFF is a very flexible format that can handle multiple images and data in a single file itself. The TIFF format is also widely backed up by the image-manipulation applications, thus improvising the final image output through quality driven services.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Canihaspicture said:


> By AMD 64 they probably meant the x86-64 AMD architecture (aka AMD64) which is used by all the new Intel chips. Not for the IA64 architecture for servers.
> 
> But Intel did make some minor changes and called it Intel 64 so who knows... I'd like to hear from someone else with an Intel x64 chip.
> 
> I'm too poor to upgrade myself and the new chips with native USB 3 and thunderbolt don't come out until next year so I will wait.



I am using Intel core i7 920 and Windows 7 64 bit. Installed AMD64 version and it worked without a hitch.
It's handy to have this .


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

Interesting! I would've loved to have this months ago. However, I'm doing just fine using Irfanview instead. I'll forego installing this for now since it'd just be another thing to load into memory. It's a step in the right direction, though. Too bad the native Windows 7 viewers are so bad (what, no AniGIF support at all? Even the broken old support was better than nothing...)


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > neverhood311 said:
> ...



Unless you have Sata 6Gbps interfaces, then you will end up with new machines as well 
Take a look at the OCZ Vertex 3E range - available now with the new Sanforce controllers - currently the king of the hill, likely to be around for quite a while.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Stu_bert said:


> Unless you have Sata 6Gbps interfaces, then you will end up with new machines as well
> Take a look at the OCZ Vertex 3E range - available now with the new Sanforce controllers - currently the king of the hill, likely to be around for quite a while.



I would not use OCZ if they were free, they are well known for failing, and in a business, failures cost more to fix than you save by their low cost. OCZ is for gamers and those who like to play with their pc's, not for serious high reliability use.

I'll wait until Intel gets their new controller working. Its not the controller thats the issue its the memory itself that fails.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

Um, intel have had problems with their SSD and firmware as well. Also their Sata 3Gbps motherboard controllers in the Sandybridge support chips.

It is of course your choice, but a) I'm not a gamer, and b) I've not had problems with OCZ, Crucial or others over the past 3 years, plus it was only a suggestion ;-)

Memory for SSDs is only sourced from a handful of manufacturers e.g. Micron, Toshiba, Samsung. The OCZ controllers (until recently are not theirs), just the firmware etc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Stu_bert said:


> Um, intel have had problems with their SSD and firmware as well. Also their Sata 3Gbps motherboard controllers in the Sandybridge support chips.
> 
> It is of course your choice, but a) I'm not a gamer, and b) I've not had problems with OCZ, Crucial or others over the past 3 years, plus it was only a suggestion ;-)
> 
> Memory for SSDs is only sourced from a handful of manufacturers e.g. Micron, Toshiba, Samsung. The OCZ controllers (until recently are not theirs), just the firmware etc.



Crucial makes very good memory, they do make their own(they are part of Micron), and they are worth considering, as are Samsung and a few others.

The issue for OCZ is the early switch to 25nm technology. Intel has not yet switched to 25nm because it has about 60% of the life of 34nm chips.

http://www.storagereview.com/ssds_shifting_25nm_nand_what_you_need_know

I've been using Kingston SSD's for some time now, I now have three of them with no failures, but since I will be upgrading some of my seven pc's within a year, I'm going for SATA6GB SSD's to get ready for the future.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*

With respect, the article states there is a longevity issue with the memory not OCZ, and that most end users will not see it, only notice a reduction in usable capacity. The memory in the 25nm OCZ is Micron.

OCZ "dubious marketing" was also picked up by Anandtech - more on performance than storage size, and OCZ agreed to make this clearer. Intel will still go to 25nm, so will face the same challenges.

We stick with the brands we are used to, and I completely understand why you will be more risk adverse when your own company is reliant upon it. I've just not personally had those problems.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



Stu_bert said:


> With respect, the article states there is a longevity issue with the memory not OCZ, and that most end users will not see it, only notice a reduction in usable capacity. The memory in the 25nm OCZ is Micron.
> 
> OCZ "dubious marketing" was also picked up by Anandtech - more on performance than storage size, and OCZ agreed to make this clearer. Intel will still go to 25nm, so will face the same challenges.
> 
> We stick with the brands we are used to, and I completely understand why you will be more risk adverse when your own company is reliant upon it. I've just not personally had those problems.



I doubt that Intel will go to 25nm until it is mature enough to be more reliable. I won't go for it unless I see some evidence that things have improved. I'd get the Intel 510 series right now, but it is really just a stop gap thing while Intel is getting their act together on a high speed controller.

Once they do, then others will start hitting the market and we'll see some competition.

We do all see things thru our own filter, I certainly hope that OCZ works out OK, but I won't risk it.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista*



neverhood311 said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > well if you read the provided info you will see that VIEWING IS the ONLY thing this codecs are good for.
> ...


Once again, if you can run Irfanview, you can view your RAWs (unless there is some DSLR not supported for some odd reason or other). There are some free choices out there besides this RAW codec. This is mainly intended for viewing - I would suppose and hope that you use DPP for the basic editing steps. Anything beyond and you can start exporting files to other free programs (panorama stitchers, the GIMP for editing, etc.)


----------

